# 3133 regulation?



## simesman1 (Jul 16, 2003)

Hi Russian experts,

I have had a couple of poljot 3133 movements and I like 'em. But how do you adjust them? There seems to be two adjuster arms on the opposite side of where a regulater would be. Which one do you tweak? And how do you relate it to the + and - marks?

Thank you......

Simon


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Simon, the one with the screw in the end should not be moved. The other one is the one for the regulation. Move it closer to the other one to make it loose time and further away to make it gain.


----------



## simesman1 (Jul 16, 2003)

Er, what happens when you DO move the arm with the screw in?









Thanks for the info Roy.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

It will put the balance out of beat.


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

I stole this off the web a long time ago so I have no idea where I got it, but it's helpfull.


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Ah

Doesn't that make you just want to break open the Halfords tool set and get stuck in.


----------

